# Softball at MVC tourney, ISU to face Missouri in NCAA's!



## Jason Svoboda

The Indiana State softball team is set to head to the Missouri Valley Conference Tournament for the first time since the 2009 season when they take on the fifth seeded Salukis in the first game of the tournament on Thursday in Wichita, Kan.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Defeat SIU 5-3 In First Game Of MVC Tournament*






Senior Megan Stone broke the single season home run record and the Sycamores recorded nine hits over the last three innings to earn their first win in the Missouri Valley Conference Tournament over Southern Illinois 5-3.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

:yesfistpump:


----------



## ISUCC

might have been the first ever MVC postseason win for ISU, congrats! 

Right now they lead WSU 3-0 in the 2nd game, it's on ESPN3

http://espn.go.com/watchespn/


----------



## ISUCC

Remember ISU won 2 of 3 to start the season at WSU this year, so hopefully another win at WSU this afternoon!


----------



## ISUCC

we're in the top of the 4th now at WSU, 3-0 ISU, two on for ISU, no outs.


----------



## ISUCC

5-0 ISU, as we score 2 more in the 4th

bottom of the 4th now, Sycamores had a shot to score more, but were thrown out at the plate. Good game. 

live stats

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=90123

also on ESPN3


----------



## ISUCC

top 5th, ISU leads 5-0


----------



## ISUCC

bottom 5th, ISU leads 5-0

never really watched softball, games move FAST!


----------



## ISUCC

top 6th, ISU leads 5-0

just need 6 more outs

VERY nice facility out there in Wichita


----------



## ISUCC

bottom 6, 5-0 ISU leads


----------



## ISUCC

5-2 ISU after the 2 run HR from WSU, Shox still batting, no outs.

edit, 5-1 now, as the gal who hit the HR passed the runner on 1st, so she was ruled out, but the gal on 1st scores for WSU. 

Weird rules here


----------



## ISUCC

top 7th, ISU leads 5-1, 3 more outs


----------



## ISUCC

to the bottom of the 7th, just need 3 outs, 5-1 ISU leads

Win and they advance to play #1 Drake tomorrow


----------



## Sycamore Proud

ISUCC said:


> 5-2 ISU after the 2 run HR from WSU, Shox still batting, no outs.
> 
> edit, 5-1 now, as the gal who hit the HR passed the runner on 1st, so she was ruled out, but the gal on 1st scores for WSU.
> 
> Weird rules here




sometimes weird is good.


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamores win! 5-1


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamore Softball Advances To Semi-Finals With 5-1 Win Over Wichita State*






Senior Yvette Alvarez allowed just one hit through the first 4.1 innings and sophomore Brooke Riemenschneider hit her second home run of the season as the Indiana State softball team advanced to the semi-finals of the Missouri Valley Conference tournament with a 5-3 victory over Wichita State.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Way to go ladies!!!


----------



## ISUCC

game with Drake is at noon today, on ESPN3 as well, tune in, maybe the girls can win again?? They played Drake pretty close in Des Moines


----------



## ISUCC

0-0 after 2, game is on ESPN3

bases loaded for ISU in the 3rd, one out.

single scores 2 for ISU!

bases loaded again, 1 out

ISU leaves the bases loaded, but score 2 and lead 2-0 in the bottom of the 3rd


----------



## ISUCC

moving to the 4th, ISU leads 2-0


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamores win!! 2-1 over Drake!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

These ladies are doing us proud!!!  erfect10:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamore Softball Advances To MVC Championship With 2-1 Win Over Top-Seeded Drake*






Junior pitcher Taylor Lockwood pitched a complete game, three hitter and sophomore Brooke Riemenschneider hit a two RBI single in the third inning as the Sycamores punched their ticket to the MVC Championship game with a 2-1 win over the top-seeded Drake Bulldogs.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## treeman

So is the championship game a single game like baseball? Or does the other team have to beat us twice to win?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

treeman said:


> So is the championship game a single game like baseball? Or does the other team have to beat us twice to win?



The softball tournament is single elimination.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU went 1-2 vs. MSU in season, really should have been 2-1 as ISU led late in game 3, but gave up 4 runs to MSU in the 6th and lost 9-8. 

To win tomorrow they can not afford to have any errors. 

Would be nice to have a women's "team" finally make an NCAA tourney.


----------



## ISUCC

can these girls get an NCAA bid today? Hopefully so!


----------



## treeman

Goodluck today ladies!


----------



## ISUCC

game underway now, ISU threatening to score in the first, on EPSN3 now

Sycamores score! 1-0 ISU

Rain is coming, so we need to score early and often

after ½ inning, 1-0 ISU

MSU doesn't score, 1-0 ISU after 1


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamores score again! 2-0 ISU after 1.5 innings


----------



## SycamoreFan317

ISU 9-0 top of sixth, weather delay.


----------



## ISUCC

3 more outs to an NCAA bid!


----------



## ISUCC

My bad. No run rule in this game


----------



## ISUCC

tarp is off, play to resume soon, at 5:05pm eastern time


----------



## Jason Svoboda

They did it. 

Valley Champs and NCAA tourney bound for the first time in school history.


----------



## SycamoreSage

*ISU to the NCAA tournament in softball!*

We won, 9-2. Taylor Lockwood was sensational and she had great support. On to the NCAAs. Congratulations.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

This program has been much maligned over the years so it is great to see it finally have success. Congrats to the ladies and coaches it is a great day to be a Tree. All they did was beat the 1,2,4 & 5 seed. Let's go dancing!


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Congrats !!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamore Softball Defeats Missouri State 9-2 To Win MVC Tournament*






The Indiana State softball team scored nine runs in the first five innings and junior pitcher Taylor Lockwood pitched a complete game, allowing just three hits as the Sycamores won the Missouri Valley Conference tournament 9-2 over Missouri State to advance to the NCAA Tournament.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## treeman

Wow great job ladies! Wonder how many times the lowest seed won ANY MVC tournament. Is this our first NCAA bid a female sport?


----------



## Bluethunder

Congrats Ladies!


----------



## ISUCC

nice article from Golden in the Trib Star, this is, like he said, a bigger surprise than ISU football making the playoffs

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/todd...cle_abd5fe54-f69e-11e4-a250-8ba8529d4048.html


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> Wow great job ladies! Wonder how many times the lowest seed won ANY MVC tournament. Is this our first NCAA bid a female sport?



an 8 seed has never won the softball tourney, and actually, the only other ISU women's "team" to make an NCAA tourney was the 2008 women's tennis team.


----------



## ISUCC

video of the last play and celebration

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY6W8bCbFAQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## IndyTreeFan

These girls make me proud!  Way to come together at just the right time!  Don't get satisfied!!!


----------



## Gotta Hav

ISUCC said:


> an 8 seed has never won the softball tourney, and actually, *the only other ISU women's "team" to make an NCAA tourney was the* *2008 women's tennis team*.



WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT.  Yeah, for Title IX sports.....

I'm so giddy over this WIN, that I could just change my depends undergarments, when I don't need too!

Honestly, I don't know whether to jump-for-joy, laugh, cry.....or jab myself in the leg with an ice-pick.

It so exciting to see hundreds of thousands of dollars, if not a few million dollars, go down the drain at ISU, to get just two NCAA appearances in 40+ years in  ISU WOMENS SPORTS.......and.....AT THE EXPENSE OF ISU MENS WRESTLING, ISU MENS GYMNASTICS, AND ISU MENS SWIMMING.

Bring it.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Against all odds...............what an accomplishment!  Congrats Ladies...............go dancing and give them your best shot while there.........


----------



## goindystate

selection show is tonight at 10pm on ESPNU


----------



## treeman

Gotta Hav said:


> It so exciting to see hundreds of thousands of dollars, if not a few million dollars, go down the drain at ISU, to get just two NCAA appearances in 40+ years in  ISU WOMENS SPORTS.......and.....AT THE EXPENSE OF ISU MENS WRESTLING, ISU MENS GYMNASTICS, AND ISU MENS SWIMMING.
> 
> Bring it.



While I believe that Title IX is now a dated federal law and should be revised, it did serve a great purpose for women back in the 70's/80's. I have no problem with it other than the fact that it takes away opportunity for men, which shows with your examples of SUCCESSFUL men programs disbanded here at ISU. As for the success of the women's sports here at ISU (or lack there of) that 100% falls on ISU and is/was there responsibility to see that they succeed. 

Now I don't want to hijack this thread or take anything away from what these ladies have accomplished this year. It seems absolutely ridiculous to complain about ISU women's sports the day that they accomplish something never before accomplished. Congrats to all the people involved on bringing another MVC championship back to Terre Haute. for those of you at home keeping count that is now 4 MVC championships this school year, add a FCS playoff appearance, golf won a record # of tournaments, 3rd place for mens bball on a rebuilding year, volleyball is on a upswing, etc. The future of ISU athletics is still looking bright!


----------



## ISUCC

Even though ISU did win the softball tourney, they were 8th in the regular season, that is what counts for the MVC all sports award. So technically we have 3 MVC titles (men's CC, men's indoor track, women's indoor track) and one MVC tournament championship.

It's all good though and you're right, ISU sports is on the upswing. 

Time to win two more MVC titles this next weekend at Illinois State


----------



## SycamoreFan317

There will be at least two schools from Indiana going dancing as our off spring school in Muncee won the MAC.


----------



## treeman

Ball State is playing Notre Dame @ ND. Would have loved to be in bsu's position as it would have been a 15 minute drive to go see our ladies.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Golden tweeted the team lost tv reception, as did I, from stormy weather. So who did we get?


----------



## treeman

Going to Missouri to face Mizzou!


----------



## TreeTop

treeman said:


> Going to Missouri to face Mizzou!



Ten-Seed Missouri vs Indiana State
Louisville vs Kansas

That's our regional, yikes.


----------



## ISUCC

any assignment was gonna be tough, no doubt. The girls had Kansas beat earlier this season, then allowed them to escape with a win, so if we play Kansas at all that's a winnable game.

full bracket

http://i.turner.ncaa.com/sites/default/files/external/gametool/brackets/softball_d1_2014.pdf


----------



## Coach

Gotta Hav said:


> WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT.  Yeah, for Title IX sports.....
> 
> I'm so giddy over this WIN, that I could just change my depends undergarments, when I don't need too!
> 
> Honestly, I don't know whether to jump-for-joy, laugh, cry.....or jab myself in the leg with an ice-pick.
> 
> It so exciting to see hundreds of thousands of dollars, if not a few million dollars, go down the drain at ISU, to get just two NCAA appearances in 40+ years in  ISU WOMENS SPORTS.......and.....AT THE EXPENSE OF ISU MENS WRESTLING, ISU MENS GYMNASTICS, AND ISU MENS SWIMMING.
> 
> Bring it.


----------

